# Carp as food ???



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Wandering thru the fish area of Harrods and found them selling carp for human consumption. At $32 per kilo.








What's next? Tilapia???


----------



## Penno (Dec 2, 2005)

G


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

In the 50s & early 60s where I grew up very few people ate redfin. My father told me, "everyone said they were only good as cod bait so nobody tried it". We caught and ate countless redfin in the 60s before the carp took over and wrecked the weed beds (possibly with the help of speedboats and pullution). In the late 70s when that's all I could pull out of the Murray river, I tried carp straight from the water barbecued on the coals. It was palatable and nowhere near as bad as its reputation.

As a nation we need to learn to eat carp to reduce the pressure on our native species. Encourage people to try treat it properly after capture and try cooking it different ways. Maybe some will never learn to enjoy it but the more people that eat carp, the better for our natives. If you can't beat em, eat em.

ABC Podcast


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

No bloody way am I eating them :shock:


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

I don't know why people bag out Carp as food, I grew up in Europe where we used to eat them. Once we moved to Canada, we still fished and ate Carps from clean water ways. They are decent fish and good in fish soup, and battered.

If you eat fast food eg. McDonalds, KFC, or drink "energy drinks" I think that you may have disillusioned ideologies on what constitutes food. I'd take a Carp over a chemical poo storm any day.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Tilapia is already sold for human consumption here in QLD but it's all imported as being in possession of tilapia is illegal (aimed at stopping their spread). I've seen them frozen whole in a seafood shop at Tweed Heads.

I've heard a few of the locals around here say that they've eaten ones they've caught and say they taste ok.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Tilapia are actually grown by aquaculture farms for food. Easy to breed and easy to grow. Cheap protein. 
Before Christmas I caught a dozen carp fishing with the kids and an Asian family came up and asked if they could have them.


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

nsw or queensland fisheries have a website 100 ways to eat carp they intrduced this so people would start cathing carp and eating carp to reduce the carp population , the only problem is that theres only certain areas you would eat carp from .due to the toxic pollutions in our waterways .theres no way i would eat carp out of homebush or lane cove river or local golf courses where its heavily polluted .


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

vladimir said:


> nsw or queensland fisheries have a website 100 ways to eat carp they intrduced this so people would start cathing carp and eating carp to reduce the carp population , the only problem is that theres only certain areas you would eat carp from .due to the toxic pollutions in our waterways .theres no way i would eat carp out of homebush or lane cove river or local golf courses where its heavily polluted .


In Qld it is illegal to take noxious fish home, not even to eat. Qld is concerned about the survival of fry in the mouth-breeding tilapia. Haven't the lawmakers up there heard of ice slurry?

However NSW doesn't get it right either. What should be simple, NSW complicates it into three classes of noxious fish. Then in the usual confusing way has a table that says destruction of all classes of noxious fish is required while in the detail of this webpage about redfin saying: 


> It is not an offence to release a redfin or any other noxious fish (either dead or alive) immediately if the angler wishes to do so, however it is preferred that they are not returned to the water live. It is not an offence to be in possession of a dead redfin which has been caught to take home.


In NSW redfin is class 1 noxious (most serious) while carp is class 3 noxious so, (keep carp as a pet if you like)!!!


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

CanuckChubbs said:


> I don't know why people bag out Carp as food, I grew up in Europe where we used to eat them. Once we moved to Canada, we still fished and ate Carps from clean water ways. They are decent fish and good in fish soup, and battered.
> 
> If you eat fast food eg. McDonalds, KFC, or drink "energy drinks" I think that you may have disillusioned ideologies on what constitutes food. I'd take a Carp over a chemical poo storm any day.


I agree with your fast/ energy food comment, I would eat carp over macca's and KFC any day. And energy drinks are just sugar wrapped in a marketing campaign
Looked at the DPI video for prepping carp and there appears to be a fair bit of work for a small return. Be happy to try it, but I am too spoilt with choice to make it a target species.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Tilapia is already sold for human consumption here in QLD but it's all imported as being in possession of tilapia is illegal (aimed at stopping their spread). I've seen them frozen whole in a seafood shop at Tweed Heads.
> 
> I've heard a few of the locals around here say that they've eaten ones they've caught and say they taste ok.


Tilapia are one of the best eating fish around (think we may have covered this once or twice already)

Not only do they have delicious meat, but they have very few bones, which are all large and easily pulled, but they also have thick shoulders (so you get a great fillet) and they grow big quickly, and taste good even if in really awful water
They also pull hard when you hook them
I really must get around to scanning in my old tilapia fishing pics


----------



## Ghurkin (Sep 13, 2011)

re arrange the letters in carp and it spells crap, so far that's what the two I tried to eat tasted like :lol:


----------

